# CAAD9 vs EVO



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok going to confuse everyone since a few weeks ago I was asking about the Synapse. So since then I have changed gears and told my friend (who works at my LBS)I like my CAAD9 geometry better and will hang on that for a few more years. End of story right? Nope, of course it could not be that easy.

Friend calls me yesterday from the shop. Knows I want to keep the same geometry and knows like the team color Cannondales and drops the bomb that he can order me a 2014 EVO 105 on the 25th. Not pushing the sale or anything just throwing that out there since he knows the wife has given her blessing on a new bike.

So since then I have literally go back and forth on what to do. My wife sold her bike and gave me the money to upgrade mine (I love this woman). So with the sale of my bike plus hers I will need to come up with about $600 of new money to buy the EVO. Not trying to turn this into an aluminum vs carbon thread but is $600 worth the upgrade? 

I have always read that high end aluminum is better or as good as cheaper carbon. Is cheaper carbon the non hi-mod versions? Am I really getting that much more for $600 besides the bling factor? I have called to four different stores in the area and non of them have an EVO in my size (I curse my short legs). So I can't ride it before I order it. Don't care to test ride a different brand since I know brands use and do different things with their carbon.

Help me out.....


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a discussion with my local Cannondale dealer the other day, as I am organising to demo an Evo. His words were - Evo's are just like CAAD10s with almost exact same geometry - *just a whole lot better* - more comfortable, smoother, sharper turn-in - best of all things.

I've also spoken to a few blokes who have gone CAAD10 to Evo and they all say the same thing.

If you like your CAAD9 - I reckon the Evo will make you very happy.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

If you get the evo you won't have to think 'what if'


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

See that is why I post on here. Two great answers. Thanks.


----------



## jef (May 22, 2014)

I own both a caad10 as well as a supersix evo hi-mod. The geometry is similar and is a typical race geometry. The only difference will come with the weight but most importantly, the smoothness of the ride. Carbon fiber naturally absorbs the minor vibrations on the road, kinda like riding with lower psi. For $600 more I would definitely go with the supersix evo. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

What's wrong with the CAAD9? I think you mentioned not being comfortable on it in your previous thread. Given that the EVO has a very similar geometry to the CAAD9, I'm not sure how it would help other than being a bit smoother.

The EVO standard mod is great - not cheap carbon. I bet even pros would have a hard time telling the difference between a Hi-Mod and a standard mod if they rode them back to back unless they actually looked at the frames (the HM logo or lack there of).


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> What's wrong with the CAAD9? I think you mentioned not being comfortable on it in your previous thread. Given that the EVO has a very similar geometry to the CAAD9, I'm not sure how it would help other than being a bit smoother.


You are correct. I took my CAAD9 to the LBS and scheduled a professional fitting. Eyeballing me real quick the fitter already said there are a few things he wants to change when I told him what issues I was having. He did did a quick check and thinks a 50cm or 48cm would work for my size. So knowing that there was room for improvement on my bike I decided to keep the race geometry instead of jumping on the Synapse. Of course when my friend heard I wanted the keep the CAAD that is when he said Cannondale had one 50cm EVO in team colors (which I always wanted) left in stock.

LBS said if waited and ordered the EVO then they would just do the full fitting on the EVO for a steep discount or do a short fit for free. So I just pulled the trigger and went for it. I am going to have a full fit done since I have never had one done before. The LBS also said they are not going to cut the fork as short as normal until the fit is done then go back a trim it later. They are confident it is a few adjustments away from being perfect since I am fairly close now. 

Ordered today and bike should be here next week. Build up could be around a week turn around so I am hoping by the end of the first week to have the bike and fit done.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> What's wrong with the CAAD9?


Forgot to answer this question. There is not a thing wrong with my CAAD9. I love the bike and honestly it gets me from point A to B just fine. I just always thought about a full carbon bike but never thought I was really worth it since I was not as serious of a rider as those guys that log 5,000+ miles a year. 

My wife sold her bike and gave me the money to upgrade mine so for under $600 I can finally buy one. Is it going to be life changing? Doubtful...I decided might as well make the jump while I actually have the extra money. Just going to be smart and pay to get a full fitting done this time. Never spent money on one since I was sure I could handle it myself. Well now I see I can't fine tune it myself so just going to shell out the money.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

fireplug said:


> Forgot to answer this question. There is not a thing wrong with my CAAD9. I love the bike and honestly it gets me from point A to B just fine. I just always thought about a full carbon bike but never thought I was really worth it since I was not as serious of a rider as those guys that log 5,000+ miles a year.
> 
> My wife sold her bike and gave me the money to upgrade mine so for under $600 I can finally buy one. Is it going to be life changing? Doubtful...I decided might as well make the jump while I actually have the extra money. Just going to be smart and pay to get a full fitting done this time. Never spent money on one since I was sure I could handle it myself. Well now I see I can't fine tune it myself so just going to shell out the money.


Good luck with it! The EVO is great. I just got one of those myself not too long ago. Now I just need to find the time to ride it more.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Got my 14 SS EVO 3 a month ago. Fantastic bike! I rode a Aluminum Specialized Secteur (2012) and my god the difference is obvious. The handling is not even in the sameballpark. Sorry, but the Secteur is the same GEO as the Roubaix. Many people claim endurance GEO is more comfortable, but almost as fast and handling very close to race GEO. Not in the case of the Secteur. Its soooo much better with the SS EVO. Also, no issue whatsoever with the race GEO. Feel just as comfortable. You made a great purchase. If you like the CAAD9, you will lobe the SS EVO. Congrats!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

From what I have read, the only advantage to the Hi-Mod carbon is weight savings due to the fact that they can get away with using less of it. The strength of the frames are the same.

Carbon has many advantages over aluminum. One big advantage to carbon is the ability to shape parts of the frame in ways that make it stiff where you want yet softer and more compliant where you want.

I would definitely go with entry level carbon over aluminum.


----------

